# Van storage options



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just bought a 2001 1 ton workhorse stepvan. Very happy with it but I need some shelves in there. American van and Adrain Steel are out the question because of price. I'm thinking of going with some standard steel shelves like this. 











Anyone have any better options?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wood.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

check out gorilla rack. If you're not above going to Sam's Club you can get alot of shelving and bin options at an affordable price. Used them in a cube van a few years ago. Seemed to do the trick.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wood.:thumbsup:


 Huh huh, you said wood.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I got some 1/2" angle iron and had a welder weld them up then use grey plastic bins with dividers. works awsome. best use of space and alot cheaper than buying the shelving from american van.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I use bins like these:

http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_dynamic_wrap.cfm?FamilyID=185

Only i use my own shelving I mentioned above plus put in 1/4" plywood on each shelf just so when you pull the bin out the back don't drop. you can measure them pretty tight. that way you can design it to your van and needs not a cookie cutter shelf.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Check on craigs list for the shelving you have in mind, pretty inexpensive and likely to work with what you may have had to fit in the past. I did, worked great.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's what i'm going with. http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...US&Sp=C&topnav=


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Here's what i'm going with. http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...US&Sp=C&topnav=


You might want to take the wheels off to keep it from rolling around inside the truck.

Wire is much lighter than wood, good choice.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Might want to turn the shelves over so no sliding occurs !! Good Choice ,, great storage units !!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ben,

Make sure you check on what holds the shelves up. If you are using it in your truck it needs to be able to handle a bounce with weight on the shelves.

Mark


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Because of the taper in the collars on the shelves and adjustable inserts on the poles they can't be flipped.
I wonder if the manufacter makes the design with retaining rail.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Picked them up today from costco for 80. costco only had 3 selections of shelves but each one were cheaper and seemed to be of better quality then the ones at HD or lowes.


----------

